

Ask HN: Photoshop help? - swah

Learning Photoshop is a big industry. Where can a beginner go to ask questions and don't get bashed by "pros" ?
======
iamdave
<http://psdtuts.com>

------
SandB0x
Some public libraries have tutorial sessions for things like this.

